# Share your color settings



## marcusant (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been up all night trying to find perfect color settings, so I decided to make a thread for people to share theirs.

Please include:
Kernel
Purple tint on stock?
Color settings...

Here are mine:
Kernel - Franco Nightly 196
Purple tint on stock? No
-Multipliers-
R: 258
G: 272
B: 350
-Gamma-
R: 4
G: 0
B: 9
Trinity Contrast: -10
OMAP Gamma: 1.2


----------



## JohnCorleone (Jul 9, 2012)

Lean kernel - latest experimental. On ICS or JB. Can control with Franco app or leantweaks script.

Gamma
-10
0
2

Multipliers
Red - 120
Green - 130
Blue - 200

Omap - 1.4

Almost everyone I have had try these settings are still using them. Almost like Trinity colors but just seem better to me. I don't post over here much but Lean kernel brought me here. Just effen great kernels!


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Glados kernel/app. Paradigm rom

Color Multipliers 
Red-215
Green-200
Blue-222

Gamma offsets
4
0
2

Gamma value
5

Sent from my SCH-i515


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

bump for more color settings feedback!

edit found this set in another thread (I'm gonna set all these up in trickster and compare em against Color Tester and my semi trained eye, and eventually a colorimeter):



WhataSpaz said:


> Gamma = -6, 0, 8
> OMAP = 1.2 (Franco) 5 anywhere else
> Multipliers = 200, 200, 279
> Trinity contrast = 15
> ...


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Zen kernel
Atom v1.04 Rom

Gamma
-7
0
8
Multipliers
180
200
280

Contrast

-20

OMAP

1.2


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Copying some posts others made on colors lol.



abqnm said:


> I use the following color multipliers and gamma if it helps anyone:
> 
> Multipliers:
> R-135
> ...


----------

